# Fav Horse Color?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Black! Or anything loudly colored, especially frame overos or black leopards.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Grey! I've always loved grey horses.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Dapple grey!!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have always wanted a buckskin. Had one when I was a kid... love black points so buckskins, duns with black points, bays and bay roans. I just got my dream horse in July... a beautiful dun roan with black points of course


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Fleabitten gray!

However, dark liver chestnuts with lots of chrome/bald faced horses of any color/blue roans are also pretty great. 
I also realllly like varnish roan appies, of any color, when they have "eyeliner" - having no color around the eye kinda creeps me out...


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Bays, they go with anything.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Grulla/Grullos .. then Dun is very close second..


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Used to be dapple grey until I bought my horse. Now he's convinced me that cremello is my favorite


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Palomino although cremello is a close second.


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never seen one but I think a silver bay pintaloosa would be beautiful.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a bit of a sucker for smoky buckskin/brownskins and greys.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like bays a lot. 

But I also like Palominos and Buckskins, and pintos and I've always wanted a blanket appaloosa.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dark bays. As was indicated, a bay goes with any color but dark bays seem to catch my eye more often.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Silver Dapple Black


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dunskin! Grullo, Palomino then bay.


----------

